# Different patterns on different spots?



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you shooting the same arrows at those spots? What is your pattern for shooting that target? It could be a number of different things.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

First off you typed it wrong I'm shooting the right two dots awesome and having trouble with the left and middle. Im shooting arrows in no order. Just seems like I should be shooting the target in the lane to the right of me. LOL


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Its your alignment. you are set up in your stance for the right dots but to help try to take a tiny shuffle when moving to the others or move you feet a bit so you get a better angle at it.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Moving your feet during an end isn't the "wisest" of selections, IMHO. FINDING the correct foot placement that accommodates all 5-spots is the better way to go! If you move your feet during the end, you are NOT shooting the same shot all five times...but rather shooting at least 3 sets of "different shots" and alignments, and this is hard to perfect!

In addition, by NOT shooting them in any specific order, AND shuffling, AND not knowing which arrow you are shooting into which specific spot, is like you describe....shooting with a shotgun.
IMHO< you need to NUMBER YOUR ARROWS, decide upon a SPECIFIC order in which you shoot those 5 spots, learn that order, don't vary from it, and then shoot SEVERAL full rounds, taking pictures of each end and the target, and then also a pic of the final target after the round has been tallied and scored.
You may be in for a big surprise that the pattern you "thought" you had....changes!
This isn't rocket science, but the name of this game is doing everything the same way every single time until it becomes second nature! This includes your stance and shot sequence from the ground up, AND the manner in which you shoot the target and the sequencing of your individual arrow shafts. Can't figure out if it is YOU or the ARROW, or whatever if this is changing every time.

I might add that you might as well EXPECT a "different" pattern on individual spots...from end to end and from round to round. It happens and will happen. There are some nights, you will find, that you won't hit the middle dot to save your butt...but shoot the lower right with all 12 shots inside out! Just goes that way sometimes...pick an individual spot, and you are likely to REALLY not shoot it exactly the same way every time..over the course of the long haul. Just the way it is. We ARE human!
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

The spot that I struggle with is the top left. It seems if I miss, its that one. What I've done is take a baby step that way to line myself up. And its not that hard to baby step back for your other shots. Jmo...it works for me.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

field14 said:


> Moving your feet during an end isn't the "wisest" of selections, IMHO. FINDING the correct foot placement that accommodates all 5-spots is the better way to go! If you move your feet during the end, you are NOT shooting the same shot all five times...but rather shooting at least 3 sets of "different shots" and alignments, and this is hard to perfect!
> 
> In addition, by NOT shooting them in any specific order, AND shuffling, AND not knowing which arrow you are shooting into which specific spot, is like you describe....shooting with a shotgun.
> IMHO< you need to NUMBER YOUR ARROWS, decide upon a SPECIFIC order in which you shoot those 5 spots, learn that order, don't vary from it, and then shoot SEVERAL full rounds, taking pictures of each end and the target, and then also a pic of the final target after the round has been tallied and scored.
> ...


This is exactly what I was going to refer to. Good post. The op has too many variables and needs to eliminate some to figure out what the problem is. It could be a simple matter of alignment. However, if you want to excel at this sport you need to have the game figured out. By numbering your arrows and shooting each arrow at the same spot you can figure out which are your best arrows. Even if you buy top of the line arrows, have everything perfect for your set up and everything is on you will find that some arrows don't fly as true as others. These are the ones you eliminate when you are shooting competitions. Something else that can affect you is lighting. Shadows can have different effects from spot to spot and on different areas of even the same lane. Do you have an insert in your peep? This can help tighten your shots. On the alignment thing, try numbering your arrows first, then set yourself up squarely with your target each time and shoot a round without moving your feet until the ends are done. Make sure you are executing each shot the same way to the best of your ability according to your shot sequence. Shoot the same arrow at the same spot, and do it in the same order each time. I shoot bottom right, bottom left, middle, top left then top right. This is because if you start out shooting the top targets first your arrows will cast shadows on the lower targets causing a possibility to be off some. Doing this should allow you to figure out where each arrow should hit each time. Then you can play with realigning your feet if needed.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I'm going to number my arrows and go with stubby'smom order and see how it goes.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

read "core archery" by larry wise specifically about stance and draw and it will fix your problem. Mark


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I shot a game yesterday and all went good. I did notice that the last two arrows I need to take my time. I shot botom left, right, then middle and then top left, right. I numbered my arrows and my patterns where good. I shot a 300x51 not bad for getting my stuff all lined out. I dropped 4 x's on the 5th arrow on the top right spot. When I realized that was happening I slowed down and made it count and did not drop any more on that spot. 

I did not feel like the target was behind me I'm not sure what changed. This time I pounded the center x arrow 3 never missed it once.

My bad shots are low right I'm talking almost blue.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Depending on your form, you can sort out things by lining up on the shooting line looking downrange at the target, then close your eyes and safely draw and anchor your bow and do everything but shoot, then while holding the natural feeling, open your eyes and see where you are naturally aiming...this may show you aiming tendencies...when I coach someone who is otherwise standing and using fairly neutral form, I have them adjust their feet so that after aiming blind, they are pointing at the target when opening eyes, that way they aren't fighting their natural stance. You have to then just mimic the foot alignment each time. Try that to see if you are fighting your own stance or not...if your form has issues, like an overly twisted torso, then you may want to go back and sort out what kind of form you really want to have...Kisik Lee has some really good insights that come from the Olympic recurve style of shooting foundation beginnning with foot placement, how parallel your feet are, steadiness of the knees, pelvic rotation, straight collapsed spine alignment so nothing collapses during fatigue or later shots, etc. Good information to know and build your form on. 

I also recommend shooting the same order each time, definately number and weigh the arrows, and also have them spine aligned so they all react the same...Good luck and make it 5, one-arrow tournaments. Cheers, Ryan


----------

